# Coloured E-liquid



## daniel craig (9/8/15)

How do you get your eliquid to have colours like for example High Voltage ejuice is available in a range of colours.


----------



## Andre (9/8/15)

Food colouring.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## daniel craig (9/8/15)

Is that even safe to vape? I've seen ECF and this is what they had there....

From ECF....
"Do you know if it would hurt? The only ingredients is: PG, water, color and propylparaben. Not sure if it's safe or if people do it and it's ok."

The reply:

About PROPYLPARABEN: Propylparaben is in the paraben family of preservatives used by the food, pharmaceutical, and personal care product industries. Parabens mimic estrogen and can act as potential hormone (endocrine) system disruptors.

Not something I'd care to inhale. I avoid all flavorings that contain any food coloring at all.


----------



## Andre (9/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> Is that even safe to vape? I've seen ECF and this is what they had there....
> 
> From ECF....
> "Do you know if it would hurt? The only ingredients is: PG, water, color and propylparaben. Not sure if it's safe or if people do it and it's ok."
> ...


Good question. I have no idea. Personally, I try to avoid juices with artificial colouring.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (9/8/15)

@daniel craig I coloured some Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze mixed with Menthol Ice green (last year as well as this year) with food colouring (Robertson I think my wife had in the kitchen) during St Paddy's - I couldn't taste any difference and still alive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/8/15)

johan said:


> @daniel craig I coloured some Vapour Mountain Berry Blaze mixed with Menthol Ice green (last year as well as this year) with food colouring (Robertson I think my wife had in the kitchen) during St Paddy's - I couldn't taste any difference and still alive.


It's not about the change it taste. The colouring contains propylparaben.


----------



## johan (9/8/15)

daniel craig said:


> It's not about the change it taste. The colouring contains propylparaben.



As I said, I'm still alive and didn't feel sick vaping it for a week once a year. I think there are much worse things in stinkies than "propylparaben".


----------



## Marzuq (9/8/15)

I don't think I'd be keen to use food coloring either. I don't really see the point to coloring the liquid. But if it is important for ur liquid to have a color I'd rather get a colored glass for my tank

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (9/8/15)

I checked the Robertsons blue food colouring I have.. it says it contains water, propylene glycol, colourant E133/E122... 
Google searched E133...
Here's an extract which I found:
Brilliant Blue FCF is an approved food colorant and pharmacologically inactive substance for drug formulations in the EU and the United States. It is also legal in other countries. It has the capacity for inducingallergic reactions in individuals with pre-existing moderate asthma.[4] In 2003, the U.S. FDA issued a public health advisory to warn health care providers of the potential toxicity of this synthetic dye in enteral feeding solutions.


----------



## daniel craig (9/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> I don't think I'd be keen to use food coloring either. I don't really see the point to coloring the liquid. But if it is important for ur liquid to have a color I'd rather get a colored glass for my tank


I've seen some ejuices which were coloured and I was wondering how they do that. Some say they use 'water based colourant' not sure if it still falls under the E133 category since water is also an active ingredient.


----------

